# Topics > Robotics >  The future has come! AI "silicone doll" robot released, see more "useful"

## qiouxdoll

The beauty *sex doll* robot skin is made of gelatin, which is a kind of thing that makes people feel like human skin, and the degree of detail is comparable to human skin. Her pupil is also very human, and looks like the pupil of a person. Not only does the eye look like a human being, but it can express one's emotions even when you speak. What is even more surprising is that she still has the same temperature as the normal human body. It may not tell that it is a robot. You are very likely to suspect that this is a real person! When the rise and development of artificial intelligence robots, one day, when this "human and human" robot appears in front of you, will you fall in love with her?

----------

